# Carpal Tunnel Syndrome



## jczar (Nov 19, 2012)

If anyone has carpal tunnel I recommend this website http://altmedicine.about.com/library/weekly/aa092500a.htm.I used technique #5 and I got immediate relief. I continued this technique several times a day for the next 3 days and the pain went away completely. Sometimes it flares up and I just repeat. So far I have been able to avoid the recommended surgery. 

Jay


----------

